# Why I Love My Daily Commute - In Pics



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its days like today that I realise that I'm pretty lucky when it comes to a daily commute... yes, I have a 40 mile round trip which takes over an hour a day, but there's little to no traffic, just nice scenery and good driving roads... Couldn't resist stopping along the way for a few shots today (too cold to get out the car though!)

We've had some more snow, so the back roads on the first part of my journey are a little snowy in places but easily managed with a 4x4 and care... view up the hills is nice:










Looking back down the glen towards Perth to catch the sunrise...










Onto the main roads (A822) and it takes me straight into the Sma Glen which was beautifully lit by the morning sun today...




























Climbing up and out of the glen towards Amulree and the snow gets a bit thicker but the hills are crested by the morning sun...










Looking back towards the Sma Glen...










The A822 vias East at this point and heads towards Dunkeld, and you get a great view down the valley from this point...










There's two ways to work for me - the route I'm on which is 21 miles or the "long way" via Perth and the A9 which is nearly 40 miles but is usually easier in winter... trouble with the short route is that it takes you up and over into Aberfeldy past Loch Na Creige and this route is usually thicker with snow and not always cleared! Was fine today though, at the junction of the A822 and A826...










The high road gets a bit snowier...










Coming down the hill into Aberfeldy gives great views across the valley and down Glen Lyon...



















Certainly beats sitting in traffic jams on motorways for me!


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

looks amazing.


----------



## heed (Feb 1, 2013)

Great pics! Love this bit of the world


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I know the mod team like to put all threads in their little boxes, but I really don't think the move the Photography zone is appropriate here - this is not a thread with skilled photography, it is a thread about a daily commute that has pictures in it, a bit like a detailing writeup has pictures of cars in it....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Just beautiful ❤


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

I bet those roads are awesome in the summer! Not hard to see why your subaru is essential at this time of year.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

amazing pics, love natural pictures like these


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I know the mod team like to put all threads in their little boxes, but I really don't think the move the Photography zone is appropriate here - this is not a thread with skilled photography, it is a thread about a daily commute that has pictures in it, a bit like a detailing writeup has pictures of cars in it....


Think you're dong yourself a disservice Dave. A photograph is made up of many things, skilled or not a photo has little value if there is no interest in the content.

Your pics portray a story of part of your day and with some stunning scenery, you could place it in any box. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

jack-c said:


> I bet those roads are awesome in the summer! Not hard to see why your subaru is essential at this time of year.


They are cracking roads in the summer! And yes, the Suby is vital just now - the back roads are after a thaw right now, the snow on them last night was several inches deep and the Forester just goes without hesitation


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Love it. Truly great scenery and love Scotland on days like that.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

2 and 5 are very good, nicely done


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S63 said:


> Think you're dong yourself a disservice Dave. A photograph is made up of many things, skilled or not a photo has little value if there is no interest in the content.
> 
> Your pics portray a story of part of your day and with some stunning scenery, you could place it in any box. :thumb:


I guess so, I just usually associate a thread I'd put in Photography as one I'd spent lots of time thinking about the photographs and composing them... these were snapped quickly on a mobile phone! Winter for me is the best time of year for these roads, the scenery is something else - Autumn comes close for the colours though!


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Truly jealous Dave
My journey to work is approx 10 miles each way and takes 30-40 mins at 7:30 am. The initial few miles is semi-rural but then it's concrete and cars
Wonderful scenery and views.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

not so great with Merc Sprinter van I can tell you lol....been there done that a good few times from Crieff To Aberfeldy


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Well jealous!

I'm up in Scotland a lot as my in laws are up there. I'd love to live there one day.

Love the pics!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful part of the world :thumb:

Beats my daily commute of sitting stuck in traffic starring at the back of some crapy van with wash me scrawled on the back in the dirt or something similar


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Was up that way with work on Tuesday, great views from the top of Glen Almond!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great pics.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Great part of the country Dave. One of my favourites , particularly Dunkeld and Birnam.


----------

